# Minikin Buttons not so shiney no more - any fix?



## KingSize (9/2/17)

Hi All

I have a minikin V1.5

The Fire Button in particular is losing its original chrome finish and wearing through to a kind of copper colour undercoat, to the point where I can feel it. Not happy.

It looks easy enough to take apart and get to the button but then what? Has anyone resprayed this button or something similar? 

Thanks


----------



## Khan83 (9/2/17)

KingSize said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a minikin V1.5
> 
> ...


Morning @KingSize . Once you get the button out you should rather just stick a piece of chrome vinyl wrap over it.

Spraypaint(from a can) I noticed tends to get sticky/gummy with the constant rubbing & moisture from the hands

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (9/2/17)

KingSize said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a minikin V1.5
> 
> ...


Thats the electroplated base coat wearing through.
Chrome doesnt adhere well to most metals except copper which is used as a base, then nickle plated and finally chrome or black chrome in the case of my Alien.
Unfortunately chrome is for looks not durability and our constant handling is going to wear the layers off.
Clearly the manufacturers dont give these mass produced items a lot of thought.
Best option is to mirror polish it with a clear coat to finish.
Vinyl film would be the most durable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (9/2/17)

get a custom hands fire button .

tagging @hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingSize (9/2/17)

Where can I see custom hands buttons? I think I have seen his drip tips?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (9/2/17)

KingSize said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a minikin V1.5
> 
> ...


I am in the process of making a mold of the v1.5 and v2.0 buttons and then I will be casting some Clear acrylic or black or white whatever pigment you add to the acrylic buttons...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KingSize (9/2/17)

Please keep me in the loop! Any idea when you will be making them buttons?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (9/2/17)

KingSize said:


> Where can I see custom hands buttons? I think I have seen his drip tips?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



pm him


----------

